# Difference in Pizza Sauce & Marinara?



## Mylegsbig

What is the difference in your pizza sauces and marinara sauces?

For me personally, i don't add any dried basil, and i add extra oregano, extra red pepper, and crushed fennel seed.

How do you do it?

What is the traditional difference?


----------



## ironchef

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> What is the difference in your pizza sauces and marinara sauces?
> 
> For me personally, i don't add any dried basil, and i add extra oregano, extra red pepper, and crushed fennel seed.
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> What is the traditional difference?


 
Both originated in Naples. Both are a type of pomodoro sauce. If memory serves me right, I believe the main difference is in the cooking time. Marinara is a quick tomato sauce, while tomato sauce for pizza (Sugo al Pomodoro Napolitana) generally was simmered a lot longer to make it thicker and more concentrated in flavor. Maybe one of our posters from Italy can shed more info on this.


----------



## jpmcgrew

We will hafto wait till RDG wakes up cause he's definatly asleep right now in Italy I wouldnt mind a pizza sauce recipe from him.Hear that RDG?.A bit if trivia I was born in Naples,Italy although Im not Italian.


----------



## Robo410

yup, the pizza sauce is a thicker one from longer cooking.  As far as your herbs  etc, if it's what you like, do it.  Looks good to me.


----------



## Andy M.

And the pizza sauce is typically smoother in texture, no chunks.


----------

